# Man vs. Woman



## jswordy (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## astebbi1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Haha I actually saw this a long time ago and saved it in my computer!! It gives me a good chuckle every once in a while when I randomly come across it..


----------



## virgogirl (Apr 5, 2012)

LOVE IT  LOL


----------



## Rocky (Apr 5, 2012)

Great one! LMAO.


----------



## Julie (Apr 5, 2012)

LOL, jswordy, I never thought I would see a man post up a joke where a woman can multi-task but a man can't. Loved it, thanks!


----------



## shoebiedoo (Apr 5, 2012)

Julie said:


> LOL, jswordy, I never thought I would see a man post up a joke where a woman can multi-task but a man can't. Loved it, thanks!



Julie, I don't think you got it at all!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Apr 5, 2012)

shoebiedoo said:


> Julie, I don't think you got it at all!!!!!


 
LOL, oh then what is it about?????


----------



## astebbi1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Julie, look how easy it is to "turn on" the man switch.. Women being a bit more complicated, get it??


----------



## Neviawen (Apr 6, 2012)

astebbi1 said:


> Julie, look how easy it is to "turn on" the man switch.. Women being a bit more complicated, get it??



I got it but still like Julie's reply better!


----------



## Julie (Apr 6, 2012)

astebbi1 said:


> Julie, look how easy it is to "turn on" the man switch.. Women being a bit more complicated, get it??



A bit more complicated? Now why would u say that? 

I see it as man simple and woman multitasking


----------



## astebbi1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hah i see where you're coming from but i always saw this as how a guy is always turned on and ready to go (sexually) with the flip of a switch, whereas women need to have all of their dials and buttons pushed to turn on.. Haha maybe that just says something about my personal expierience though!!


----------



## Julie (Apr 6, 2012)

astebbi1 said:


> Hah i see where you're coming from but i always saw this as how a guy is always turned on and ready to go (sexually) with the flip of a switch, whereas women need to have all of their dials and buttons pushed to turn on.. Haha maybe that just says something about my personal expierience though!!



But jokes are to be kept PG,  so the only thing I see is man can't handle more than one button at a time.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2012)

Quote:
_Originally Posted by *astebbi1*__

_
_Hah i see where you're coming from but i always saw this as how a guy is always turned on and ready to go (sexually) with the flip of a switch, whereas women need to have all of their dials and buttons pushed to turn on.. Haha maybe that just says something about my personal expierience though!!_
_But jokes are to be kept PG,



so the only thing I see is man can't handle more than one button at a time.



_
__________________


You guys are like an old married couple!


----------

